# Tractor Care



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I am thoroughly confused again. While being laid up, I have spent a lot of time watching YouTube, mostly on tractor repair. There are many videos showing old tractors, dozers and loaders that have been sitting idle for a number of years outside. Most of them have motors that are locked up. None I have seen have had any rain caps, just open exhausts in the vertical position. 

I find it hard to understand why running equipment is parked outside with no weather protection for the motor. I can see open exhaust if the equiment is stored under cover, but not outside exposed to the weather. The owners generally sell the old stuff for rock bottom prices or give it away. It usually. costs more to repair these machines than they are worth, but a few die hards will take them and restore them to operating condition for sentmental reasons.

Its like we are living in a throw away society today. I would rather see the owners give them away initially to someone who would take care of them instead of letting them sit and rot. I guess I have a real soft spot for the old stuff tgat has gone to waste.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Happened to my brother-in-law too. He had an old tractor that and used to keep an old soup can over the exhaust. At some point the can went missing and he forgot about it. Engine filled up with water and it was bricked. He really kicked himself over it, but then bought a new Kubota.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I enjoy the old stuff as well. Brings me back to my youth. The "Good old days" may not have been that good, but I recall them being a lot more fun with a lot less aches and pains!!


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

The old "flapper" on top of the exhaust was a simple solution all should have with vertical pipes. 

Mine is down low and comes out under the axle. Great for the operator. Not so good if you pull a trailer loaded with kids in a parade.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

The flappers tend to fly off randomly in my experience, and I can never remember the proper size when I'm at Fleet Farm.

The old Kubota has an 90 degree turn on the pipe. The new Yanmar has a forward facing front exhaust. 
I've got a flapper from an Autocar with a 12L Cummins somewhere. Its a bit much for the Dresser TD8e of my Deere 420. I have though about cudding the Deere's pipe flush and mounting it on the Muffler. The weight of the flap might kill the engine though.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

A muffler shop can shape/size a piece of pipe to turn it any direction you want. I have issues with low hanging branches and the life expectancy of a flapper is short. If needed I have the muffler shop fit a 45*elbow....and it’s there for the life of pipe. B.


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

Groo said:


> The flappers tend to fly off randomly in my experience, and I can never remember the proper size when I'm at Fleet Farm.
> 
> The old Kubota has an 90 degree turn on the pipe. The new Yanmar has a forward facing front exhaust.
> I've got a flapper from an Autocar with a 12L Cummins somewhere. Its a bit much for the Dresser TD8e of my Deere 420. I have though about cudding the Deere's pipe flush and mounting it on the Muffler. The weight of the flap might kill the engine though.











1 3/4" Tractor Exhaust Rain Cap Flapper Shield | eBay


It appears to be in good condition.



www.ebay.com





Just one of many I saw on Ebay. You can easily drill a hole or two and rivet or bolt it into the exhaust. On start, if you think it would restrict the exhaust, just lift it open and make a hole with pin to hold it open. 

Of course, that soup can works best if kept on a lanyard attached to the tractor when not in use. Red-neck engineering.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

On my yanmar, I used the can and wired a horseshoe to it so couldn’t blow off..it was always parked under cover, but better safe than sorry. 

When I got my NAA I removed the low style exhaust pipe than ran out the back and installed the upright exhaust with flapper. I did this since it was cool looking and I wanted to drive a tractor not a car. After around 10 hours of shredding, I ordered the replacement exhaust pipe and put it back like it was. Sucking exhaust fumes was a killer, especially in triple digit heat.

The Kubota dumps exhaust down low and at the front which is nice for breathing fresh air while in the seat.

Ed, I see the same thing with boats sitting uncovered....sun and moisture ripping interior to shreds. Not to mention the motors not touched for winterizing or serviced. It’s nuts to see the trashed equipment that only takes minimal care to preserve. I know I go overboard, but if folks don’t enjoy maintenance or have dedication to doing it, they pay the price.


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

My old Ford 2000 had a flapper. In a headwind the exhaust was in my face. Best thing was that 1966 tractor ran clean, when it ran. Got rid of it when that got to be too often a problem. 

My new (2000 model) Tafe has the exhaust under the left foot board in front of the axle. No issues and fortunately and no diesel smoke either on this one. Always keep it under roof and partly covered also. Only run it for about 5 days straight in late Summer to put in food plots. With only a couple exceptions to brush hog one acre of a rifle range, it sits 11 months of the year. That creates it's own unique set of maintenance problems.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Groo said:


> The flappers tend to fly off randomly in my experience, and I can never remember the proper size when I'm at Fleet Farm.
> 
> The old Kubota has an 90 degree turn on the pipe. The new Yanmar has a forward facing front exhaust.


All the Yanmars and the Yanmar made Deere's Cub's etc, can take the exhaust pipe, and rotate 90 degrees to horizontal to flow out the front. The down side is, the front is also the intake for the engine. So, the flapper is still needed to blow forward and out to the side.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

The flappers I have experience with are Dad's Dresser TD8e dozer, and my Deere 420c track loader. The Dozer has an old pot over the stack and the Deere is parked in one of my garages.The Yanmar in question is a new bolted together in GA by Yanmar, Yanmar yt359r.

The Dresser has actually cracked off a couple of flappers. The deere just sends them flying.


----------

